# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Govenour Beach Nightmare

## abc

Not sure if this has been discussed recently. Went to one of our favorite beaches - Govenour, to find it in shambles.  Beach erosion is massive and left a small narrow path of sand to walk or sit on. Only stayed 5 minutes

----------


## cec1

Interesting. I wonder if it’s part of shifting sands that occur at beaches seasonally around the island.

----------


## le_reve

Nightmare? ...or, perhaps mildly irritating?  Good thing there are plenty of beautiful beaches to choose from!  :)

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Any photos?

----------


## scotth

Just was there for a couple hours and we thought the same thing

----------


## scotth

I have a picture but problems trying to upload it here

----------


## abc

can someone turn the picture

----------


## abc

You can see the deep sand erosion and the very narrow path of beach to sit on or walk past those already claiming a spot

----------


## Cwater

> You can see the deep sand erosion and the very narrow path of beach to sit on or walk past those already claiming a spot



that stinks for one of our favorite beaches.  However there have been times that one day it was terrible and by the end of the week it was clean.  Enjoy your time in paradise.

----------


## amyb

The special thing that can happen here is when your favorite beach is crowded or “ sargassomed” then You can drive to another beach. The beaches change regularly, Mother Nature doing her thing.

----------


## andynap



----------


## NancySC

Sad to see Gouverneur disappearing + the sargassum too.  Our '1st' beach on our 1st visit to SBH & staying in Lurin.  Ah memories, all good.

----------


## bobrosen

Sad, but honestly, over the years I've seen it worse than that.  And it can literally be a one-day thing.  The wind shifts a little, twelve hours goes by, and the beach comes back!  And like others have said, there are a lot of beaches.....

----------


## scotth

They cleaned up all the seaweed when we there around noon

----------

